# Dolomedes okefinokensis



## zonbonzovi (Aug 23, 2010)

Wanted one forever...what a cool customer:







Looks like a cow close-in...saddle up, dogie!







V for victory


----------



## beetleman (Aug 23, 2010)

looks awesome! 1 of my faves aswell,i too  am getting a young female and a fla.wandering spider.....gotta luv em.:drool:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 24, 2010)

Beetle...if ya come across any males, well...


----------



## beetleman (Aug 24, 2010)

i'll keep ya in mind if i come across any


----------



## dannyboypede (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you have to have like a pool for these guys and do they eat out of the water like dolomedes triton?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Aug 26, 2010)

they can be kept as any arboreal t,with a large water dish.i have raised many with no food besides crix collected from the substrate,
incredible pics by the way
andy


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Andy.  All the specimens I saw in the wild were as you said.  Typically near the bottom or hollow of a cypress tree/man-made structure above water.  Fastest spider I've seen personally, by far.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 27, 2010)

Great pics of a great spider. I love this genus. I've kept WC D. tenebrosus from my area and they are fascinating. Like you say, they move very fast but it took a lot to ruffle the feathers of the specimen I had. She was pretty brave for a critter only weighing a couple of grams. Not defensive, just... unflappable.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 1, 2010)

definitely fast but not very aggro,they become quite accustomed to captivity even catching prey items dropped in to enclosure..
lol
andy


----------



## davisfam (Sep 2, 2010)

Great Pictures! :clap: We own a female Fishing Spider and she is extremely calm as well. She shows no signs of aggression except when feeding, of course! Also, we own a few of Florida's Ctenus captiosus (False Wolf/Wandering Spider) which are an amazing species as well. Both are beautiful spiders! Good Luck in the future!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 8, 2010)

She's been carrying this for a few weeks now.  All digits crossed that it's fertilized.  Anyone have an approximation of time until hatch?


----------

